# How long does it take for a bank to cash or lodge a community welfare cheque?



## MissAskAlot (24 May 2013)

i got a cheque worth €100 off the community welfare because im am out of work for 2 weeks i brought it to the bank on Tuesday how long should it take for me to get the money in my account with AIB ?? please somebody help


----------



## gipimann (24 May 2013)

The DSP cheque is treated in exactly the same way as any other cheque. 

Cheque clearance used to take 5 days (based on an old thread here) , but I'm not sure if this is still the case, or if AIB have different arrangements.

The money may be available to you, even if the cheque hasn't cleared yet.  Have you checked your account?   Again, this depends on AIB's banking arrangements.

For future reference, cheques can be cashed at most post offices which allows you access to your funds immediately.


----------



## MissAskAlot (24 May 2013)

thank you.
can i cash it in a post office without an account there ?


----------



## gipimann (24 May 2013)

Yes you can cash the cheque with suitable photo ID.


----------



## MissAskAlot (27 May 2013)

ok thank you


----------

